# Thüringer Wald: Trails-Höhenmeter-Gute Küche



## TBA (16. März 2009)

Ich will hier mal 'ne Diskussion anregen zum Thema Thüringer Wald, da ich der Meinung bin, dass dieser hier völlig unterepräsentiert ist.
Ich bin seit mehreren Jahren als BikeGuide (Türkei,Korsika,Kanaren,Mallorca) ziemlich rumgekommen und kann glaube ich ganz gut vergleichen.

Mein Fazit: Meine Heimat muss sich nicht verstecken und bietet oft mehr als herkömmliche Trend-Destinationen.

Wer hat Erfahrungen gemacht mit MTB & Thüringen?
Wer braucht Tipps zu diesem Thema?


----------



## Haibike40 (16. März 2009)

Kann ich Dir nur zustimmen:
Ich komm zwar von der Schwäbischen Alb (ein tolles MTB-Gebiet), bin viel in den Alpen unterwegs und hab mich letztes Jahr mal zur ner 3-tägigen geführten Tour am Rennsteig überreden lassen. Wir fuhren von Eisenach bzw. Hörschel zm Großen Inselsberg und über die Ebertswiese, Oberhof und Neuhaus am Rennweg weiter bis Blankenstein.
Mein Fazit:
- freundliche Menschen, sehr gastfreundlich
- gute und günstige Küche 
- landschaftlich reizvolle Gegend, vielseitige Tourenmöglichkeiten tolle   
  Trails, die man auch fahren darf! Wurzelwege satt!
- tolerante Rotsockfraktion

Nachteil: kein sehr dichtes Netz an Quartieren. 
War froh, die Tour geführt gemacht zu haben, einer Alpinsportschule hier aus Tübingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sledge (16. März 2009)

Bin im Sommer auch immer wieder gern im Thüringer Wald unterwegs.
Rennsteig hab ich in 2 Tagen auch durch, der folgt hoffentlich dieses Jahr nochmal. Insbesondere das Vessertal war spitze!

Was ich gern als Vorlage nutze:

http://www.mountainbikepage.de/touren/index.htm

http://www.mtb-ilmenau.de/

Bin für neue CC-Touren immer offen!


----------



## gerald_ruis (16. März 2009)

TBA schrieb:


> Wer braucht Tipps zu diesem Thema?


 
Da wollte ich dieses Jahr auch mal hin, habe aber keinerlei Erfahrung/Ahnung, wo was gut ist. 

Was kannst du denn empfehlen. Tagestouren können auch gerne mal 100 km und 2.500 hm haben. Wie sind dort die Trails beschaffen?

Danke dir im Voraus


----------



## ChristianS (17. März 2009)

Wir wollten jetzt im Mai auch mal eine 3 Tagestour über den Rennsteig machen. Aber das scheitert daran, dass wir es logistisch nicht gebacken bekommen, vom Zielort wieder halbwegs vernünftig wieder zum Ausgangspunkt in Hörschel zu kommen. Die Bahnverbindung ist ja eine Katastrophe vom Ziel zurück zum Startpunkt.

Deshalb sind wir am überlegen ob wir unsere 3 Touren als Rundkurse auch von einem Ausgangspunkt im Thüringer Wald machen können-. 
Könnt Ihr mir da Tipps geben, welcher Ort im Thüringer Wald genug Strecken für 3 Tage bietet?


----------



## Bergfühler (17. März 2009)

.


----------



## TBA (17. März 2009)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> Da wollte ich dieses Jahr auch mal hin, habe aber keinerlei Erfahrung/Ahnung, wo was gut ist.
> 
> Was kannst du denn empfehlen. Tagestouren können auch gerne mal 100 km und 2.500 hm haben. Wie sind dort die Trails beschaffen?
> 
> Danke dir im Voraus


 
Also ich bevorzuge den westlichen Thüringer Wald, sagen wir grob die Inselsbergregion, so zwischen Eisenach und Oberhof.
Eisenach: Laubwälder+geschichtsträchtige Trails ohne Ende (Wartburgumrundung,Landgrafenschlucht).
Zum Höhenmeter sammeln gehts an den Inselsberg und wenn Du dich bis Oberhof durchschlägst und die Talsperren in Tambach und Luisenthal mitnimmst, kommst Du sicher auf Deine 2500.
Eines der besten Restaurants direkt im Wald ist das Steigerhaus (nahe Georgenthal). Beste thüringer Küche und seit letztem Jahr wieder eine Topadresse. 

Ich werde ab April wieder in Thüringen sein und sicher die eine oder andere Tour online stellen.


----------



## TBA (17. März 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Wir wollten jetzt im Mai auch mal eine 3 Tagestour über den Rennsteig machen. Aber das scheitert daran, dass wir es logistisch nicht gebacken bekommen, vom Zielort wieder halbwegs vernünftig wieder zum Ausgangspunkt in Hörschel zu kommen. Die Bahnverbindung ist ja eine Katastrophe vom Ziel zurück zum Startpunkt.
> 
> Deshalb sind wir am überlegen ob wir unsere 3 Touren als Rundkurse auch von einem Ausgangspunkt im Thüringer Wald machen können-.
> Könnt Ihr mir da Tipps geben, welcher Ort im Thüringer Wald genug Strecken für 3 Tage bietet?


 
Hi, Christian!
Ich könnte Euch von Blankenstein zurück nach Hörschel bringen, da ich
eine kleine mobile Bikestation in Thüringen betreibe. Zu wievielt seid Ihr?

Man kann aber auch locker drei Touren von einem Spot aus planen. Mir fallen da zum Beispiel Tabarz, Friedrichroda oder Oberhof ein. Dort gibt es auch genug Infrastrucktur (Bad, Unterkunft, Gaststätten) um den Aufenthalt zu geniessen.

Viel Spass im Mai


----------



## ChristianS (17. März 2009)

TBA schrieb:


> Hi, Christian!
> Ich könnte Euch von Blankenstein zurück nach Hörschel bringen, da ich
> eine kleine mobile Bikestation in Thüringen betreibe. Zu wievielt seid Ihr?
> 
> ...



Danke für das Angebot.
Wir sind 3 Leute. Es wird sich jetzt in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen klären, was wir genau machen wollen und dann werde ich event. nochmal auf dein Angebot zurück kommen. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## martn (17. März 2009)

irgendwie ziehts mich auch immer wieder in den thüringer wald. meist auf den rennsteig oder die gegend zwischen rennsteig und ilmenau.
ich liebe den ruppigen rennsteig-abschnitt zwischen neuhaus und neustadt (wenn ich das jetz nich verwechsle), die eine abfahrt bei masserberg is der hammer.


----------



## ironman75 (17. März 2009)

Hi,

ich habe auch den Rennsteig zusammen mit meiner Freundin in 2 Tagen gemacht. Trails bzw. Wurzeln gibts da wirklich zu genüge. Was mir ein bißchen gefehlt hat war die Aussicht. Da sind wir hier in der benachbarten Rhön schon weit besser dran. Im Spessart sind wir den Eselsweg gefahren. Auch da wenig Aussicht. 

Deswegen wagt mal ein Tourenwochenende in der Rhön....bzw fahrt mal den "Hochrhöner". Trails und Aussicht pur. An Höhenmeter fehlts auch nicht 

Absolut Empfehlenswert!

Gruß Ironman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TBA (18. März 2009)

Im Zusammenhang mit Thüringen ist immer vom Rennsteig die Rede. Verständlich, ist es ja das Marketing-Aushängeschild und sicher auch eine Herausforderung für Biker. 
Allerdings ist an Wochenenden so viel los, dass an flüssiges Biken oft nicht zu denken ist. Dazu liegen die wirklich schönen Biketrails, natürlich wie so oft, abseits der ausgetretenen Routen und lassen sich dadurch ziemlich ungestört absurfen.


_Im Wald zwei Wege boten sich mir dar,_
_und ich nahm den, der weniger betreten war._
_Dies veränderte mein Leben._
Robert Lee Frost, amerikanischer Lyriker, Dichter und Dramatiker


----------



## Physioterrorist (18. März 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Wir wollten jetzt im Mai auch mal eine 3 Tagestour über den Rennsteig machen. Aber das scheitert daran, dass wir es logistisch nicht gebacken bekommen, vom Zielort wieder halbwegs vernünftig wieder zum Ausgangspunkt in Hörschel zu kommen. Die Bahnverbindung ist ja eine Katastrophe vom Ziel zurück zum Startpunkt.
> 
> Deshalb sind wir am überlegen ob wir unsere 3 Touren als Rundkurse auch von einem Ausgangspunkt im Thüringer Wald machen können-.
> Könnt Ihr mir da Tipps geben, welcher Ort im Thüringer Wald genug Strecken für 3 Tage bietet?



Hallo ihr da draußen,
finde auch, dass die Nordthüringer Region,speziell Eisenach,vollkommen unterrepräsentiert ist.Entweder scheint es nicht viele zu geben,die die geilen Trails um Eisenach kennen oder,was wahrscheinlicher ist,man will sie für sich behalten.
Wenn ihr 3 Tage in Thüringen unterwegs sein wollt,macht doch einfach einen Rundkurs mit Start in Eisenach über den Eisenacher Haus-Weg bis zum Ellenbogen(1.Etappe 88 km ca 3000hm) von da über den Rhön-Rennsteig-Weg auf der Originalstrecke der TransGermany mit Überquerung von Hoher Geba und Dolmar nach Oberhof(2.Etappe ca. 70km ca.2000hm)und dann über den Rennsteig retour nach Eisenach(3.Etappe ca. 60km ca.1500hm).Dann habt ihr kein Transportproblem.Am Eisenacher Haus und in Oberhof sollte es eigentlich keine Schwierigkeiten mit ner Übernachtung geben und ihr habt auf einen Ritt die Rhön und den Thüringer Wald kennengelernt.Wenn das noch nicht genug ist lassen sich auf der letzten Etappe rechts und links vom Rennsteig noch genügend hm sammeln.Für die totalen Hardcore-Masochisten kann man die Runde auch am Stück fahren l
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Das hat dann aber schon Alpinformat.Die km und hm-Angaben sind Schätzwerte,aber ich glaube,das kommt so hin.Wenn's jemand besser weiß, nur zu.


----------



## ironman75 (19. März 2009)

@ Physioterrorist 

Genau so habe ich mir die Route auch schon im Kopf zurecht gelegt. Bist Du die Tour schon einmal so gefahren? Wie ist die Beschilderung des Eisenacher Haus Weges? Rhön-Rennsteig bin ich bestimmt schon 8mal gefahren....da brauchts keine Beschilderung mehr. Und die Ausschilderung am Rennsteig passt ja auch.

Gibts Gps-Daten vom Eisenacher Haus Weg?

Gruß aus der Rhön

Ironman


----------



## Physioterrorist (19. März 2009)

ironman75 schrieb:


> @ Physioterrorist
> 
> Genau so habe ich mir die Route auch schon im Kopf zurecht gelegt. Bist Du die Tour schon einmal so gefahren? Wie ist die Beschilderung des Eisenacher Haus Weges? Rhön-Rennsteig bin ich bestimmt schon 8mal gefahren....da brauchts keine Beschilderung mehr. Und die Ausschilderung am Rennsteig passt ja auch.
> 
> ...



Hallo ironman75,
schön hier nen Rhöni kennenzulernen. Bin am Sonntag dort unterwegs.Bin nämlich ein Jünger der großen Fahrrad-Fuchs-Gemeinde aus Kaltennordheim und da ist unser großes Saison-Opening mit dem "Start in den Frühling".    
Fahren den Eisenacher Haus Weg ein- bis zweimal im Jahr.Start am Besten in Eisenach,mit ein bischen Schmalz ist alles zu fahren,andersrum mußt du mit einigen Schiebe- oder Tragepassagen rechnen.Die Beschilderung ist gelinde gesagt suboptimal.5min verfahren können da locker mal ne halbe Stunde bergauf kosten.Also ohne Streckenkenntnis nicht zu empfehlen,Trails und Wege sind teils noch recht urwüchsig,hat aber auch den Vorteil,dass du kaum mit der Gehstockfraktion rechnen mußt und du mußt dich auf Selbstverpflegung einrichten.Es gibt unterwegs nicht wirklich viele Möglichkeiten...Die Krayenburg ist nicht schlecht,aber wenn du in Eisenach um 8 startest bist du spätestens um 10 dort.Funktioniert also auch nicht so recht.
GPS gibt's auch, guggst du hier
http://www.fahrradfuchs.com/Startindex.htm 
für den kleinen Obulus von 8 kannst du sie dir runterladen.
Da kannst du übrigens auch unseren Veranstaltungsplan einsehen.Eisenacher Haus Tour ist da auch vermerkt,Termin steht aber noch nicht...
Bis dahin Kette rechts und Eisbeutel links,klingt komisch ist aber so


----------



## findel (20. März 2009)

Diesen Winter gab/gibt es ja recht viel Schnee. Werden die Kammlagen des Thüringer Waldes ( Oberhof etc. ) bis zu Ostern schneefrei sein?


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. März 2009)

Aktuelle Schneehöhen Oberhof 80cm, Lauscha 110cm 
ich glaub das wird eng bis Ostern.Da wirst du wohl nochmal deine Ski einspeichen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratty (1. April 2009)

Hallo Thüringer Locals,

wie ist die aktuelle Schneesituation auf dem Rennsteig? Fahrbar?


----------



## tzmtb (1. April 2009)

Morgen!

Im Moment keine Chance, überwiegend Schnee und dann 
der Baumentferner des Herzoges. Hoffe das es bis Ostern 
noch besser wird. Aber gibt auch schöne Wege unterhalb
vom Rennsteig.

MfG Torsten


----------



## Physioterrorist (1. April 2009)

Der Westliche Thüringerwald ist bis auf den Inselsberg schneefrei 
Inselsberg 25cm
Oberhof 40cm
Schmücke 103cm 
in den Höhenlagen ist also noch mit Eis und Schnee zu rechnen,aber die guten Sachen finden sich eh rechts und links vom Rennsteig
wenn du keine Angst vor Matsch und Dreck hast, fahrbar


----------



## scratty (1. April 2009)

Danke euch schonmal! Ob neben dem Weg 1 Meter Schnee liegt, ist mir egal. Hauptsache der Rennsteig ansich ist fahrbar, den nehme ich am Wochenende unter die Reifen. Bis dahin wird auch noch einiges tauen. Falls es stellenweise nicht geht, muss ich halt runter. Dort, wo auf dem Weg noch Schnee liegt, dürfte der doch von den Rotsocken festgetrampelt sein? Wird schon irgendwie gehen, oder?



> wenn du keine Angst vor Matsch und Dreck hast, fahrbar


Will ja nicht mit nem Rennrad da lang .


----------



## Physioterrorist (1. April 2009)

@scratty  
Ich hab vom Westlichen Thüringer Wald geredet, Oberhof ist schon
Mittlerer Thüringer Wald.Mindestens ab Ebertswiese wäre ich vorsichtig,weil Rennsteig gleich Höhenweg,dass heisst ganz oben!!
Und in Oberhof sind noch die mit den Latten an den Füßen unterwegs.Kommt halt drauf an, wo du lang willst..  Auf jeden Fall würde ich da mit Eisen an den Reifen vorsorgen.


----------



## scratty (1. April 2009)

Ok, ich lass mich mal überraschen. Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## TBA (8. April 2009)

Komplette Rennsteig-Touren würde ich mir im Moment noch verkneifen. Es liegt stellenweise noch recht viel Schnee.
Leider sind auch viele schöne Wege unterhalb, nur unter Scmerzen zu ertragen, da die Holzindustrie in diesem Frühjahr wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet hat 

Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dabei werden unsere geliebten Wälder lediglich als Holzplantagen, ohne jeglichen Mehrwert für andere, begriffen.

Schade!


----------



## TBA (15. Mai 2009)

Achtung NEU!

Es gibt die TBA-Bikestation jetzt auch im Netz.
Unter www.tba-bike.de kann man mit uns in Kontakt treten,
falls man Moutainbiken und Thüringen zusammenbringen will.

Viel Spass noch diesen Sommer.

Keep on biking!




Dirk Messing
_Thüringer Bike Abenteuer_


----------



## Cad2 (27. April 2011)

hey, will das thema mal wieder beleben. will im mai übers we nach thüringen. kann man oberhof empfehlen als startpunkt(Hotel) und dann tages touren im umkreis fahren oder gibt es einen besseren ort wo man gut und günstig übernachten kann und wo man morgens aufs bike steigt und gleich in wald kann?


----------



## TBA (5. Mai 2011)

Probiers mal in Frauenwald oder aber auch in Tabarz, Tambach-Dietharz oder Eisenach bist Du stets direkt nach Deinem Frühstücks-Kaffee im Wald 

Und wenn Du nen plätschernden Gebirgsbach vorm Haus haben willst, dann vielleicht hier übernachten: www.waldhotel-*quelle*-*tambach*.de

Gruß TBA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (6. Mai 2011)

danke


----------



## Sylvester68 (19. Dezember 2016)

Wenn jemand mal Lust auf eine Tour in der Region Ilmenau , Schwarzatal oder Rennsteig hat, laßt es mich wissen. Bin sozusagen ein "Eingeborener"  und sofern es das Wetter zuläßt (oder der Terminplan) sehr gern mit dem Rad'l unterwegs.


----------

